# fetal heart abnormality and codes 035.8XX0 and O28.3



## jrsfla@aol.com (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello,

I have notes in my ICD 10 that O28.3 is for abnormality noted on fetus, and that O35 codes are for fetal condition responsible for management of mother. R93.1 is also coded.

I have noticed the O28 AND 035 being coded together. Is this necessary/redundant?

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

